# **NEW PRODUCT ALERT** Scholl Concepts EcoFix



## Clean and Shiny

Five new polishing compounds in an exciting new line-up…

Scholl Concepts have just released their brand new, competitively-priced and stunningly effective range of products

Introducing the Scholl Concepts Ecofix Finish System.

Tests show the new Ecofix Finish System really does have the double wow factor - both in performance and price!

Pricing starts at just £13.65 for a 1 Litre Bottle and only £4.15 for a Pad. These are aimed and been developed for the detailing and car enthusiast market and not suitable for the use in body shops. For professional painters, the premium 'S' Compounds are recommended.

We have recently used the compounds on a Land Rover Discovery and found the products to work really well in both removing fine swirls (This was a new car detail) and also in refining.

More information about each product below and you can view them on our website here - https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/search?type=product&q=Ecofix

*E1500*

Cutting power: Extra Heavy
Gloss Level: High
Sanding Paper: P1500

The Cutting Compound can be applied with all Scholl Polishing Pads. For best results, we recommend the use of the Universal Polishing Pad orange or the coarse white pad. It can be applied with a rotary polisher as well as orbital polishing machines.

*E2000*

Cutting Power: Heavy
Gloss Level: High
Sanding Paper: P2000

E2000 can be used with all Scholl Polishing Pads. To achieve an excellent high-gloss finish in just one single step on fresh paintwork, we recommend using the hard, white Polishing Pad. On used and weathered surfaces best results can be achieved with the orange Universal Pad. The E2000 was designed for applications with rotary polishers. However, it can also be applied easily with a modern high-stroke dual action polisher.

*E3000
*

Cutting Power: Fine
Gloss Level: Extreme
Sanding Paper: P3000

E3000 can generally be applied with all SchollPolishing Pads. For the best , results we recommend the use of the universal Polishing Pad orange or the soft black Pad. It can be applied with a rotary as well as an orbital polishing machines.

*E-WAX
*

Cutting Power: Microfine
Gloss Level: Extreme
Protection Level: Brilliant

In cases of severe scratched paintwork, we recommend the use of a Cutting Compound like E1500 or E2000 prior to the application of E-Wax. Generally we advise applying E-Wax by hand using our soft black Application Puck. Distribute the wax evenly and in a circular motion on the paint surface; let it dry and wipe off the residue with our seamless, red MicroPLUS Finishing Cloth. E-Wax can also be applied by machine using an orbital or rotary polisher and the soft black Polishing Pad.

*
E-ALL IN ONE*

Cutting Power: Heavy
Gloss Level: Brilliant
Protection Level: High

The E-ALL IN ONE can broadly be used with all Scholl Polishing Pads. We recommend our abrasive TopWool Polishing Pad for severely weathered or heavily scratched surfaces. For intermediate paint perfection, use the open-pored white Polishing Pad. To get a perfect final finish we advise the use of the extra soft black Pad.

*Ecofix Finish System Pads*

Scholl Concepts Ecofix pads as recommended to work perfectly with the new Ecofix compounds and wax - Orange, White, Soft Black, and TopWool.


----------



## steelghost

Just curious why these are not recommended for bodyshop use? Do they contain silicones, or are they just keen to maintain the margins on those other products I wonder?!


----------



## Yellow Dave

Will the pads work ok with the original S series compounds


----------



## Clean and Shiny

steelghost said:


> Just curious why these are not recommended for bodyshop use? Do they contain silicones, or are they just keen to maintain the margins on those other products I wonder?!


That's something that I will find out for you. I don't want to give wrong information so will check with Scholl.


----------



## Clean and Shiny

Yellow Dave said:


> Will the pads work ok with the original S series compounds


I can't see why not. :thumb:


----------



## Atkinson91

Yeah I'd like to know what the difference is between the ecofix and the S range....I see that the new ecofix range isn't bodysuit safe, assuming as someotuer people are, this contains silicone? 
What other advantages are their to this over the S range?


----------



## Karl woods

__
https://flic.kr/p/21RryvQ

Yes defo contains silicone , I have only had limited use of 1500 so far but I quite like it , well lubricated and good working time on the paint I have used it on.


----------



## Clean and Shiny

Atkinson91 said:


> Yeah I'd like to know what the difference is between the ecofix and the S range....I see that the new ecofix range isn't bodysuit safe, assuming as someotuer people are, this contains silicone?
> What other advantages are their to this over the S range?


Targeting a detailer audience only has enabled Scholl Concepts to develop some unique formulations with other technologies (silicone oils) that cannot be used in paint shops, but that bring about different benefits for this sector of the market.

The whole range - both pads and the compound/waxes - is very easy on the pocket. The low-cost, no frills yet quality foam and lambswool Ecofix pad range guarantee results as they have been developed for use in conjunction with the economic Ecofix formulations.

The products are very quick, clean and easy to use and, like the S range, give impressive results. And there's something for all levels, from pure protection only (E-Wax) to the fast fix cut and wax product E-AllinOne. For regular maintenance work and customers not wanting to pay for a full correction, these can also be great go-to products.

The range provides an alternative choice to the S range, and will have a place in the mobile or pro detailer armoury alongside the highly regarded 'S' products.


----------



## Eurogloss

From a professional point of view I don't like that they contain silicone !
That's why I find Sonax superior to this Scholl Concepts Range !


----------



## Brian1612

Reading into it essentially it's a range for home use so the silicones shouldn't matter should it? Looks like a cracking range especially for the price.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Eurogloss said:


> From a professional point of view I don't like that they contain silicone !
> That's why I find Sonax superior to this Scholl Concepts Range !


How come bud is it that you work in a body shop :thumb:


----------



## steelghost

So I'm in the market for a cutting compound, and already having and liking S20 Black and S30+ I'm looking at Scholl's offerings - what's confusing me here is that the price for 1kg of E1500 and S3 XXL are virtually identical? Or I can get 500g of S3 for £22, but there's no smaller bottles of the E range available?

I'm not really understanding why I would pick this over the S-range...


----------



## pxr5

I don't even understand what the problem with silicone is.


----------



## steelghost

pxr5 said:


> I don't even understand what the problem with silicone is.


If you're going to paint a panel, it plays merry hell with the bonding of the paint


----------



## Eurogloss

chongo said:


> How come bud is it that you work in a body shop :thumb:


Yes, I do work in a body shop environment !
I do get called in to correct cars that come out of the spray booth !
Or just fix wet sanding marks after painting .


----------



## Eurogloss

steelghost said:


> So I'm in the market for a cutting compound, and already having and liking S20 Black and S30+ I'm looking at Scholl's offerings - what's confusing me here is that the price for 1kg of E1500 and S3 XXL are virtually identical? Or I can get 500g of S3 for £22, but there's no smaller bottles of the E range available?
> 
> I'm not really understanding why I would pick this over the S-range...


Exactly!


----------

